# water depth in Farmington bay



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm new for Waterfowl hunt. Can you tell me if chest waders are ok for Farmington Bay ? What is whater depth ? Do I need fishing stick and reel to retrive birds or chest waders are OK ?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It all depends on where you are hunting. Some areas are fairly deep. The big pond on Unit 1 has some deeper spots, but it also has some spots out in the middle that are wade-able. Most of the areas around the dikes, at least on the sides with the bridges are pretty deep channels to allow boat travel. 

Good luck out there. I have been hunting there for the last 3 years and still haven't managed to kill a damned bird there. Its not easy being a foot soldier, especially when everyone out there insists on sky busting. Don't be one of those guys.


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you Chaser. I'll be playing a "retriver" role for my son for a youth hunting day.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a foot soldier and except for the time I went in over my head I haven't found many spots much over knee deep. Just go slow and avoid the potholes and you'll be fine. The spot I am going to tomorrow out there doesn't get much more than a foot deep all the way across. The water is pretty low right now.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

if you use the bridges to get over the channel some spots after stepping off the bridges can be pretty deep, I am 6'3" and I almost had water spilling over the edge of my waders. Most spots though are shin to thigh high.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

CCCP said:


> Thank you Chaser. I'll be playing a "retriver" role for my son for a youth hunting day.


If you want a dog... let me know and I'll bring my boy (Buddy). I was going to run around and scout since the wife has to work tomorrow and I don't have youth to hunt with but I could run up to Farmington for you. If not, good luck, hope your son has a great hunt. 8) Most of Farmington is very wadeable... I've been muckin around there a lot and its not bad... some places have pretty deep thigh high mud but the water is only six inches past that... other spots have a nice hard bottom and the water is knee deep. Just varies... there are some channels but waders do kinda offer a bit of bouyancy.

Chaser... lets hunt it this year, I can guarantee you'll get shots at birds out there. I want to run those silos a couple times up there anyway to see how they work so if you're game, we can do it. If you don't want to pack dekes, we could even hunt the dike the right way and get our shots that way too. With that choke of yours, the shots won't be any worse than the bird you smoked out on the GSL.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the deep spots are close to the dike, just wade slowly, when crossing the bridges, there are loose rocks when you first step off and it makes it tricky and you go down to about waist depth but it shallows to knee deep when you starting wading out there.... just inch your way into areas you think might be deep. farmington is pretty safe, just use common sense on channel areas and spots right off of the dike.


----------

